# Miracast and 4.2



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone get this working on any aosp ROMs? It sees my dongle but disconnects after trying to connect.

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Afaik cyanogen hasn't pushed the commit to source yet. He showed it working on the T-Mobile s3 so it should be soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> Afaik cyanogen hasn't pushed the commit to source yet. He showed it working on the T-Mobile s3 so it should be soon
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


this is awesome! any idea what dongle it works with?


----------

